# When will the be "gettin busy"?



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey guys,
I have had my Ps since they were babies. They have been growing for about 7 months now and are a little over 4 inches long. i have three of them in a 55 gallon tank. First, How long would i expect to wait for them to get on their shimmy? Second, What are the chances that they will pair off and mate? I figured 55 gallons was plenty of space for 3 ps. One of the Ps grew alot faster than the other two. Another one of the Ps is real small and darker than the other two.


----------



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

One more thing, what would be the ideal water conditions to have them get down in?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

first of all you have to be sure one is a female/male and size should be atleast six inches. the tank should be in a place that is not in heavy traffic, and water quality at its best meaning no amonia/nitrite do weakly water changes and pray till the cows come home







and one day you just might have them bread. or you could walk in your lfs and purchase one rbp thats for sale and bring him /her home and







sparks could fly!! it is really hard to find a mateing pair i fluked it off big time i have six p's i had one original small 4'' rbp. then i purchased the father p about 6'' then i purchased a 5'' rbp also i had all three in a 33gal till i set-up my 125gal then i put them in the 125gal and looked all over town for p's for almost a month till i found three for sale at the lfs sizes were almost the exact size of my three i had already







i took them and put them in the tank and ten days later i had spotted that the two biggest had paired off and spotted eggs the next day

so just goes to show that anything could happen goodluck and just keep up with the tank maintenance and you just might be lucky









my water temp is 82deg


----------

